# Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!



## sadako (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir (eine kleine Gruppe von 6 Leuten) planen eventuell, uns vom 05.08. - 08.08.2008 bei Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen die Baltic III zu chartern. (Kutter siehe Link)

http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php?name=Rubriken&secid=6&secartid=7

Leider hat keiner von uns einen Sportbootführerschein und der von Baltic empfohlene Skipper hat an o.g. Datum keine Zeit.

Falls es hier jemanden geben sollte, der Lust, Zeit, die  entsprechende Lizenz und angemessene Erfahrung hat, an ein, zwei oder aber auch 3 Tagen in besagtem Zeitraum unser Skipper zu sein und uns sicher und wohlbehalten zu den Fanggründen und wieder zurück in den Hafen bringt, bitte melden!

Natürlich würden wir den- oder diejenige(n) nach Absprache entsprechend bezahlen, solange es sich dabei nicht um horrende Summen handelt - die Kosten für Charter und Treibstoff übernehmen selbstverständlich wir, so dass für Dich keine Kosten entstehen würden.

Viele Grüße,
sada


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

sende dem guten mann mal ne pn :

hornhechteutin

da wird dir bestimmt geholfen!!!


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

@ Quappenjäger

Hab auch schon an ihn gedacht, aber ich wollte mich nicht aufdrängen.. deswegen dieser Thread. 
Außerdem fährt er doch immer von Neustadt aus oder nicht?
Wir wollten es nämlich mal in Heiligenhafen versuchen und wenn es das Wetter zulässt, auch mal zur Sagas Bank oder ähnliches...


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

hat mit aufdrängen nichts zu tun , einfach nachfragen und du wirst von ihm mit sicherheit eine antwort bekommen!
ausserdem ist neustadt nun wirklich nicht weit weg von helitown!
kannst wirklich nachfragen da beißt keiner!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Nö, Micha beißt nicht, und wenn er Zeit hat ist er sicher dabei!


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Moin Moin ,
danke das Ihr so ne hohe Meinung von mir habt :q . 

@sadako
würde gerne helfen nur bin ich im August mit Sicherheit in der Ernte |uhoh: . Wenn Ihr zu einem anderem Zeitpunkt mal wieder rausfahren wollt helfe ich gerne . Die Jungs haben übrigens Recht . Mir ist es egal ob Neustadt oder Heiligenhafen von der Entfernung den Bootsfahren ist einfach nur klasse :vik::vik::vik:

Also mein Angebot steht . Beim nächsten Törn einfach PN und ich versuchen dann zu helfen :q

P.S : Ich seh zwar aus als wenn ich immer Hunger hab aber beißen tue ich nicht |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Hätte nichts gegen gesprochen...wenn ich nicht am 05. und 07. arbeiten müsste #d


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Hi #h

Schade, dass Du keine Zeit hast. 

Wir werden bestimmt mal wieder in Neustadt oder Heiligenhafen Urlaub machen und dann komme ich ggf. gerne auf Dein freundliches Angebot zurück. 
Diesmal ist der Urlaub aber schon gebucht - ursprünglich hatten wir sowieso vor, 2 Tage mit der Einigkeit zu fahren und die anderen 2 Tage in Neustadt zwei Kleinboote zu mieten. 
Das Charter-Angebot der Baltic III ist uns vor ein paar Tagen mehr oder weniger zufällig "über den Weg gelaufen" und war für uns auf Anhieb interessant... leider nicht machbar ohne fehlende Lizenz.

Vielleicht findet sich ja trotzdem noch jemand für dieses Mal ... |rolleyes


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

@ Nordlicht 

Ich habe ja oben geschrieben, dass es sich dabei um ein, zwei ODER drei Tage handelt... logischerweise müssen wir uns ja nach unserem Skipper richten. 
Also wäre auch der 08.08. oder der 06.08. möglich, sprich man kann sich auch darauf einigen, nur einen Tag mit der Baltic III rauszufahren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Hmm schade, auf so ne Tour hätte ich wohl auch mal Bock auch wenn es Helitown ist aber "leider" bin ich zu der Zeit irgend wo in Norge unterwegs.
Ich hoffe für euch das ihr noch jemanden findet.


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

habt ihr falk1 mal gefragt?


----------



## vazzquezz (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Das klingt nach 'nem Auftrag für detlefb! #6

V.


----------



## nemles (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Oder HD4ever geht mal fremd skippern...#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> danke das Ihr so ne hohe Meinung von mir habt :q .
> 
> @sadako
> ...


 

wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das der mit dem spanferkel
( auf den hunger bezogen :q )


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Moin Moin ,


Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das der mit dem spanferkel
> ( auf den hunger bezogen :q )



genau :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## detlefb (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



> Leider hat keiner von uns einen Sportbootführerschein



Der alleine reicht noch nicht mal. Zumindest eine weitere Person an Bord, besser aber der Skipper hat ein SRC (Funklizenz). Oder das Seefunkgerät muß ausgebaut werden.

Ich kann aber erst am Donnerstag (3.7) überhaupt sagen ob ich denn Zeit habe.

Wir PN'sen da besser mal|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

an HD4ever hab ich auch gedacht, frag doch den mal #6


----------



## Freelander (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Schade da ist mein Urlaub gerade zuende und  eine Funklizenz muß ich auch noch machen.

Ich hätte mich sonst glatt angeboten.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

@ sadako
mach dich doch bitte mal schlau ob es möglich ist bei den Kuttern die Funke abzuklinken, die meisten von uns werden noch keine Funklizenz haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Olberding (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir (eine kleine Gruppe von 6 Leuten) planen eventuell, uns vom 05.08. - 08.08.2008 bei Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen die Baltic III zu chartern. (Kutter siehe Link)
> 
> ...


 

schade hätte ich gerne gemacht kann leider nur immer am
Wochenende.


----------



## Monsterqualle (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Ich könnte vom 6.- 8. die Tour fahren.
Die Baltic III bin ich auch schon des öfteren gefahren. Das einzige woran es bei mir hapert sind vernünftige Fanggründe in dem Gebiet. Sagasbank soll ja allerdings im Moment was sein.

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, dann PN`t mich mal an.|supergri

Ach, und Bezahlt werden will ich im Fall des Falles nicht.:m

Der Spaß an solch einer Tour reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Monsterqualle (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ sadako
> mach dich doch bitte mal schlau ob es möglich ist bei den Kuttern die Funke abzuklinken, die meisten von uns werden noch keine Funklizenz haben |kopfkrat




Auf der Baltic III ist die Funke bereits entfernt worden. So war es zumindest als ich im letzten Herbst das letzte Mal an Bord war. Es hieß, dass auch keine neue raufkommt.


----------



## Monsterqualle (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Da ich nun seit einer Woche nichts gehört habe, hat sich das wohl erledigt. Dann kann ich mir ja noch was anderes vornehmen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Schade da ist mein Urlaub gerade zuende und  eine Funklizenz muß ich auch noch machen.
> 
> Ich hätte mich sonst glatt angeboten.



Schade... Das wäre der Mann gewesen für euch... War auch schon einige Male mit ihm unterwegs. Besonderheit von Freelander.... Er sucht den Fisch, findet den Fisch und der Hammer.... Auf Ansage fängst Du Fisch... |supergri#h|rolleyes


----------



## Freelander (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Das kommt manchmal vor ,das mit der Ansage:m#6.

Da konnte ich schon einige erstaunte Gesichter auf  dem Boot sehen.


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

|kopfkrat und hat sich was getan ?


----------



## detlefb (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

soviel:


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



detlefb schrieb:


> soviel:



Datt iss ja mehr wie gor nix


----------



## sadako (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Es hat sich alles zerschlagen - aus sechs Leuten wurden drei, weil sie angeblich nun doch arbeiten mussten. #q

Naja, letztendlich kann es uns egal sein - haben dann eben eine bereits bezahlte Ferienwohnung für 6 Personen mal eben zu dritt - also viiiiiel Platz.

Aus der Kleinkuttertour wird also leider nichts - zum Glück hatte ich die Baltic noch nicht gebucht, als die Hiobsbotschaft kam. Zu dritt wäre das für uns auch etwas teuer geworden.

Müssen wir uns eben mit der Einigkeit und 5-PS-Nussschalen aus Neustadt begnügen; ist auch ok.

Und eins weiß ich: ich werde NIE wieder irgend etwas organisieren für andere Leute. Können vom Glück sagen, dass das noch so glimpflich abgegangen ist.
Hab mich vor Joern sowieso zum Obst gemacht mit dem ständigen Hin und Her - obwohl ich nicht mal was dafür konnte und nur, weil die anderen feinen Herren sich nie einig waren.

Fazit: Urlaub in Zukunft nur noch mit selbstständig mit denkenden zuverlässigen Menschen, die genauso fischverrückt sind wie ich selbst :m


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*

Tja, das Leben ist hart und grausam |gr:
Dann brauche ich ja nicht mehr hin und her überlegen....

Ich habe nun doch am 07.08. noch nichts auf dem Zettel, falls ihr ne Runde mit mir drehen wollt meld dich mal ich schick dir dann ne PN


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Und eins weiß ich: ich werde NIE wieder irgend etwas organisieren für andere Leute. Können vom Glück sagen, dass das noch so glimpflich abgegangen ist.
> Hab mich vor Joern sowieso zum Obst gemacht mit dem ständigen Hin und Her - obwohl ich nicht mal was dafür konnte und nur, weil die anderen feinen Herren sich nie einig waren.
> 
> Fazit: Urlaub in Zukunft nur noch mit selbstständig mit denkenden zuverlässigen Menschen, die genauso fischverrückt sind wie ich selbst :m


 
Aus Erfahrung wird man klug....

Ich verlange auch nur noch Vorkasse, bevor ich irgend etwas buche. Wer dann abspringt, hat Pech gehabt und seine Kohle ist weg. Das bringt dann auch solche irgendwann auf den richtigen Weg, die immer zu allem erst einmal "Ja" sagen und dann später abspringen.


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Skipper für Kleinkutter gesucht!!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Tja, das Leben ist hart und grausam |gr:
> Dann brauche ich ja nicht mehr hin und her überlegen....
> 
> Ich habe nun doch am 07.08. noch nichts auf dem Zettel, falls ihr ne Runde mit mir drehen wollt meld dich mal ich schick dir dann ne PN


 
Mach dat mal,die können ja einem echt Leid tun.#d


----------

